# john deere F1145 snowblower



## onemancrew (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm confused I went and bought a snowblower for my f1145 today. Got it home and started looking at it and found out that the blower turns clock wise and the mower turns counter clock wise. Someone on plowsite said that they seen a f1145 blowning snow is there a gear case or something that I am missing. The dealer I got it from said all I needed to do is make a set of arms for it and it would be ready to go. I'm having surg. Monday and it has a chance of snow tuesday. I need some help please.


----------



## michdeere (Dec 20, 2005)

The gearbox is on the back of the blower...it's what the driveshaft is attached to. Should turn the right way without any further mods. You have to build arms? Was this blower for a garden tractor? I believe those are the same 47" blower, just different mounts to attach to each machine.


----------



## onemancrew (Feb 28, 2007)

I have looked that 5 blowers and everyone turn clockwise and my mower turns counterclockwise. I had the dealer look up the differents between the two blower in the gearbox for a front mount there is one more gear in it. So in have to find one that is for a front mount mower. Does anyone knows were one is in the midwest?


----------



## michdeere (Dec 20, 2005)

I have a used lift attachment for the F900/1145 series that I think is what you need. I can take pictures if you'd like. Not sure what the attachment is actually called, but it is a Deere product. Has the two arms that pin in to your 1145, a driveshaft that also connects to your machine. This shaft runs to a gearbox that has a stub shaft on it. You drive up to what ever front-mounted attachment you have, lift this unit with your hydraulics, it engages the pins on your implement and then you get off and hook the driveshaft and engage the J-pins. Like I said, if you're interested, pictures would say it all. I'm in Michigan, near Battle Creek/Kalamazoo.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

mower turns counter clockwise..are you saying it bags/discharges to the left?????


----------



## onemancrew (Feb 28, 2007)

Please send me pics. to [email protected]. I just got home from the hospital at 5:00pm been there for 2 days glad to be home. I had surgery on my neck. As for PTO yes it turns counter clockwise and yes it discharges to the right on the mower. Thank you for the help.


----------



## stumpjumper (Dec 3, 2008)

michdeere;481144 said:


> I have a used lift attachment for the F900/1145 series that I think is what you need. I can take pictures if you'd like. Not sure what the attachment is actually called, but it is a Deere product. Has the two arms that pin in to your 1145, a driveshaft that also connects to your machine. This shaft runs to a gearbox that has a stub shaft on it. You drive up to what ever front-mounted attachment you have, lift this unit with your hydraulics, it engages the pins on your implement and then you get off and hook the driveshaft and engage the J-pins. Like I said, if you're interested, pictures would say it all. I'm in Michigan, near Battle Creek/Kalamazoo.


 I am in need of a driveshaft for a f1145 would be interested in the arms also
CALL OR EMAIL
Dale @ 814-873-1623
or [email protected]


----------

